# Windows 10 Enterprise IoT LTSC 2019



## Onkel Dagobert

Ich richte gerade einen Mini-IPC mit der embedded-Version von Windows 10 ein. Im Vergleich zu den embedded WinXP- und Win7-Versionen ist die Win10-Version funktionstechnisch vollwertig. Nur solche Clowns wie "Cortana" fehlen. Ich überlege, diese Embedded-Version eventuell auch auf Büro- und PG-Geräten zu verwenden. Ich bin mir jedoch noch nicht schlüssig, ob ich hier wirklich über längere Zeit auf Updates verzichten kann?

Was ich euch aber fragen wollte, wie kann ich die Defaulteinstellung für das Herunterfahren ändern? Ich möchte "Neustart" als Standard vorausgewählt haben. Unter Windows 7 und Windows XP war es recht einfach über die Eigenschaften des Herunterfahr-Buttons möglich (rechte Maustaste auf den Button). In Windows finde ich nichts dergleichen.


----------



## ChristophD

Auf Büro/PG Geräte?
na wenn Du ohne TIA oder SIMATIC SW auskommst dann kann das klappen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

ChristophD schrieb:


> Auf Büro/PG Geräte?
> na wenn Du ohne TIA oder SIMATIC SW auskommst dann kann das klappen


Ok, dann hat sich das wohl erledigt  .

Die Einstellmöglichkeit nach Default "Neustart" (und viele andere) habe ich so eben auch gefunden. Im Startmenü im Suchfeld "Gruppenrichtlinie bearbeiten" eingeben und man ist ganz nah dran.


----------



## acid

Hmm? TIA lässt sich problemlos auf LTSB/LTSC Versionen installieren, diese Versionen bekommen auch Sicherheitsupdates, nur eben nicht diese nervigen Funktionsupdates die gerne Probleme machen.


----------



## ChristophD

ja aber keins davob hat ne freigabe für die 2019 , das war damit gemeint


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Siehe da, V16 ist für Windows 10 IoT Enterprice 2015/2016 LTSB und für Windows 10 IoT Enterprice 2019 LTSC ​freigegeben.


----------



## ducati

ja, die Diskussion, ob man die LTSC Version auf dem Bürorechner einsetzen kann ist interessant (gibts ja auch ohne IoT)
Der Vorteil wäre, dass wirklich 5-10 Jahre Sicherheitsupdates verfügbar sind. Ohne auf ne neuere/andere Win10 Version hochzugehen. Aber:
Das Problem ist die sonstige Software, die muss ja auch regelmäßig Sicherheitsupdates bekommen. Die werden dann aber nicht 10 Jahre angeboten, sondern es gibt nach 3 Jahren ne neue Version, welche dann aber offiziell nicht mehr mit der "alten" Win10 (LTSC) Version funktioniert. Beispiel Temviewer...
Oder Office2019 soll wohl gehen, Office365 nicht...
Ok, man könnte alle 3 Jahre händisch auf die neueste LTSC Version hochrüsten, aber will man das (bezahlen).
Also wenn die Idee so gut wäre, hätt ich das schon längst gemacht, aber ich überlege immer noch 😐


----------



## Blockmove

Die LTSC-Diskussion gab's bei uns auch schon.
Ist aber mit mit einigermassen aktueller Software kaum durchzuhalten.


----------



## ducati

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die LTSC-Diskussion gab's bei uns auch schon.
> Ist aber mit mit einigermassen aktueller Software kaum durchzuhalten.



Ich tendiere aktuell eher dazu, auf dem Büro-PC / Laptop nen Win10pro zu haben, incl. der halbjährlichen Funtkionsupdates + vielleicht noch Office. Alles andere verlagere ich in VMs ohne Internetzugang. Da interessiert mich dann auch nicht, obs für Win7 keine Updates mehr gibt, bzw. die Win10 VMs kriegen ohne Internetanbindung auch keine Funktionsupdates...

Funktionsupdates kann man ja auch standardmäßig ein par Monate aussetzen, und vielleicht in ner ruhigen Minute zu installieren...

Aber bissl umständlich ist das schon, auch für die alltäglichen Dinge immer ne VM aufzumachen. War bisher ganz froh, wenigstens mein Step 7 5.5 unter Win7 direkt auf meinem Laptop zu haben


----------



## Blockmove

ducati schrieb:


> Ich tendiere aktuell eher dazu, auf dem Büro-PC / Laptop nen Win10pro zu haben, incl. der halbjährlichen Funtkionsupdates + vielleicht noch Office. Alles andere verlagere ich in VMs ohne Internetzugang. Da interessiert mich dann auch nicht, obs für Win7 keine Updates mehr gibt, bzw. die Win10 VMs kriegen ohne Internetanbindung auch keine Funktionsupdates...
> 
> Funktionsupdates kann man ja auch standardmäßig ein par Monate aussetzen, und vielleicht in ner ruhigen Minute zu installieren...
> 
> Aber bissl umständlich ist das schon, auch für die alltäglichen Dinge immer ne VM aufzumachen. War bisher ganz froh, wenigstens mein Step 7 5.5 unter Win7 direkt auf meinem Laptop zu haben



Mit dem WSUS lässt sich das Thema Updates zentral handeln.
Lohnt natürlich erst ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Rechnern.

Mit VMs und Snapshots geht es eigentlich auch recht schmerzfrei.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## quiddi

Guten Tag zusammen. Der Thread ist zwar schon einige Tage alt, dennoch würde ich gerne meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen. 
Ich bin vor ca. 2,5 Jahren auf Windows 10 Ent. LTSC 2019 umgestiegen. Zuvor arbeitete ich ca. 1,5 Jahre mit einer normalen Windows 10 Pro. Was mich an dem Normalen immer wieder geärgert hatte, waren die WindowsUpdates. Siemens ist relativ unkritisch gegen die Updates von Windows. Was mir jedoch immer wieder passiert ist, dass von heute auf morgen Konfigurationssoftware für Peripheriegeräte (auf Grund von WindowsUpdates) nicht mehr ging. 
Ich habe auf der Windows 10 Ent. LTSC 2019 folgendes von Siemens installiert:

S7 Classic in v5.6 mit Starter, HMI Pro in v7 und v8
TIA v14
TIA v15
TIA v15.1
TIA v16
Alles läuft ohne Probleme. Der größte Vorteil ist hierbei für mich, dass alle Programme welche heute laufen, auch morgen noch laufen werden. Ich hatte es zu oft auf einer IBN erlebt, dass ich am Tag danach nicht mehr arbeiten konnte, weil sich Programme nicht mehr starten ließen.

Folgende weitere Vorteile sehe ich noch:

WindowsUpdates dauern maximal 10 Minuten und nicht 2h.
Ich bin sicherheitstechnisch trotzdem aktuell.
Das System ist viel schneller, da es nicht so überladen ist.
Es läuft stabil und zuverlässig.
Ich hatte nie Probleme, dass ich auf Grund der LTSC irgendwelche Programme nicht installieren konnte.
Die LTSC ist eine abgespeckte Windows Server Version, welcher (im Vergleich zur richtigen Server Version) Dienste wie DC, DNS,... fehlen. Sofern die Programme zur Server Version kompatibel sind, sollten sie auch zur LTSC kompatibel sein. 
Also von meiner Seite gibt es eine absolute Empfehlung für die LTSC. Sicherlich wird es Hater geben, welche nun aufzählen werden, was alles nicht geht. Aber wie gesagt, ist es mir bei der normalen Windows 10 Version drei Mal passiert, dass am nächsten Tag manche Programme nicht mehr gingen. Mit der LTSC ist mir das nie mehr passiert. Und das ist es mir wert auf die fehlenden Funktionen der LTSC zu verzichten.

Gruß und einen schönen Abend an alle.


----------



## ducati

quiddi schrieb:


> Also von meiner Seite gibt es eine absolute Empfehlung für die LTSC. Sicherlich wird es Hater geben, welche nun aufzählen werden, was alles nicht geht.


Hmm, wär ja schonmal interessant, was alles nicht geht.
Steh grad auch vor der Frage, da ich mir nen neuen Laptop installieren will.
Wie sahs bei Dir mit Treibern aus? Alles für 2019 LTSC freigegeben? Und so Tool wie Umrichterparametriersoftware für Danfoss?


----------



## quiddi

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, wär ja schonmal interessant, was alles nicht geht.
> Steh grad auch vor der Frage, da ich mir nen neuen Laptop installieren will.
> Wie sahs bei Dir mit Treibern aus? Alles für 2019 LTSC freigegeben? Und so Tool wie Umrichterparametriersoftware für Danfoss?


Die Windows 10 LTSC 2019 basiert auf der Windows 10 Version 1809. Sofern deine Treiber für 1809 freigegeben sind, sollten sie auch auf der LTSC laufen.
Was nicht geht ist der Windows-Store und alles was damit zu tun hat. Hatte mich jetzt nicht wesentlich gestört.


----------



## Lars Weiß

Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC 2019 ist im industriellen Umfeld neben dem Vorgänger (LTSB 2016) und den Server-Versionen das Mittel der Wahl auf Endsystemen im 24/7-Betrieb. Es ist ein vollwertiges Windows 10, eine Auszählung von "dasunddasundasgehtnicht" sollte es eigentlich nicht geben.

Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und sage, wer für z.B. ein kleines Einzelplatz-System (iFix oder WinCC) noch einen Rechner mit einem ordinären Windows 10 Pro aufsetzt, der hat die Aufgabe nicht verstanden.


----------



## Benjamin

Ist nicht noch eine Einschränkung, dass Office zum Beispiel nicht installiert werden kann?

Zumindest nicht in der 365 Version?


----------



## ducati

Benjamin schrieb:


> Ist nicht noch eine Einschränkung, dass Office zum Beispiel nicht installiert werden kann?
> 
> Zumindest nicht in der 365 Version?


Office 2016 in der Normalversion (also nicht 365) hab ich letzte Woche erst installiert (unter Win 10 LTSC 2019).


----------



## Lars Weiß

Benjamin schrieb:


> Ist nicht noch eine Einschränkung, dass Office zum Beispiel nicht installiert werden kann?
> 
> Zumindest nicht in der 365 Version?


Ja, das basiert in der Pro auf Office 2016, was wohl nicht unterstützt wird. Alles was außerdem auf den Store angewiesen ist, das funktioniert nicht. Aber was bitte hat der im industriellen Umfeld für eine Daseinsberechtigung ?


----------



## Benjamin

Ist zum Beispiel Bestandteil unserer Visualisierung. Hier werden Listen und Protokolle über Excel erstellt und für den Ausdruck oder Ablage auf einem Netzlaufwerk vorbereitet. Bisher installieren wir Excel 2016 als 'stand alone' Version.
Wenn man weiter denkt und sich eine VM zur Projektierung zusammenstellt, dann wäre ein installiertes Office auch manchmal hilfreich


----------



## ducati

Benjamin schrieb:


> Ist zum Beispiel Bestandteil unserer Visualisierung. Hier werden Listen und Protokolle über Excel erstellt und für den Ausdruck oder Ablage auf einem Netzlaufwerk vorbereitet. Bisher installieren wir Excel 2016 als 'stand alone' Version.
> Wenn man weiter denkt und sich eine VM zur Projektierung zusammenstellt, dann wäre ein installiertes Office auch manchmal hilfreich


wie ich geschrieben hab, Office 2016 kannst Du unter Win 10 LTSC 2019 installieren. Ob diese Aboversion 365 funktioniert, weiss ich nicht, da diese aber eh ständig Updates krigt, würd ich die eh nicht nehmen...


----------



## Wincctia

ducati schrieb:


> wie ich geschrieben hab, Office 2016 kannst Du unter Win 10 LTSC 2019 installieren. Ob diese Aboversion 365 funktioniert, weiss ich nicht, da diese aber eh ständig Updates krigt, würd ich die eh nicht nehmen...


Hallo Ducati, 

vom Prinzip her rennt Office 365. Problem ist daran laut unserer It braucht dann der Produktiv Pc eine Verbindung zum Microsoft Server nächstes Problem zumindest laut unserer It braucht dann jeder Pc seinen Office 365 Account. Alles eigentlich etwas was man im Produktiv umfeld nicht wirklich will. 

Gruß tia


----------



## ducati

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC 2019 ist im industriellen Umfeld neben dem Vorgänger (LTSB 2016) und den Server-Versionen das Mittel der Wahl auf Endsystemen im 24/7-Betrieb.
> 
> Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und sage, wer für z.B. ein kleines Einzelplatz-System (iFix oder WinCC) noch einen Rechner mit einem ordinären Windows 10 Pro aufsetzt, der hat die Aufgabe nicht verstanden.


so sehe ich das auch! Und bin mal froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin


----------

